# Army SOF makes local neighborhoods mad....



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2019)

This happened in Raleigh, about 30 minutes east of me.  Raleigh residents were hopping mad over this.

Army special ops exercise spooks nearby residents, and city officials promise it won’t happen again


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 4, 2019)

Week night or weekend, 2200-0200 is a little late to be running through a neighborhood.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Week night or weekend, 2200-0200 is a little late to be running through a neighborhood.



Part of the issue is that locals claimed they had not known beforehand. News had put out about a week ahead that the army was going to be conducting exercises in the area.  I totally understand that a lot of people aren't going to get the information though.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 4, 2019)

Eh, some of locals are probably just peeved that the SF dudes drank all the good booze and stole away all the hot single chicks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Part of the issue is that locals claimed they had not known beforehand. News had put out about a week ahead that the army was going to be conducting exercises in the area.  I totally understand that a lot of people aren't going to get the information though.


The Army's point, and on the surface it makes sense....they did not want civilians observing and taking video.  The Army claims it was for their safety, I'm more inclined to believe the Army simply didn't want civilians observing and taking video....and posting all over the internet.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The Army's point, and on the surface it makes sense....they did not want civilians observing and taking video.  The Army claims it was for their safety, I'm more inclined to believe the Army simply didn't want civilians observing and taking video....and posting all over the internet.



I'm not taking anyone's side.  But if the army wanted to use the location they chose, they chose poorly for criteria of people not observing and being discreet.

Local media has the significant issue is that the local population had not been informed and they didn't know why are there so many helicopters, gunfire, etc.  My perspective was, I saw it on TV and online, and while some of them probably didn't see or read anything about it, it wasn't like it was not advertised.

I think the army is thinking (rightfully) "Raleigh is a pain in the ass, we're not doing that again."

Edited to add, a few years ago, 7ish, the university was going to tear down a building right behind the hospital to make room for a new building.  Local SWAT (at the time I was still on the team as a tac medic) wanted to use the building to train in before they tore it down.  Fine, they said.  The university and hospital spent weeks telling everyone, it was on the news, they emailed employees and students, the whole shebang.  Guess what?  The day of the event, 911 was flooded with calls about armed men storming this research building.  The moral of the story is, shit happens.  The university wasn't happy, the hospital wasn't happy, wasn't anyone but LE who was happy.  There was some tension....the PD thought, "fine, next time you need us, don't call...."


----------



## AWP (Apr 4, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Eh, some of locals are probably just peeved that the SF dudes drank all the good booze and stole away all the hot single chicks.



You are assuming they stopped at "single".


----------



## medicchick (Apr 4, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Part of the issue is that locals claimed they had not known beforehand. News had put out about a week ahead that the army was going to be conducting exercises in the area.  I totally understand that a lot of people aren't going to get the information though.


Except...



> Police provided support for emergency services, *door-to-door visits by Army personnel with nearby residents* and traffic control, among other services, the city said in a statement.



I'd say due diligence was done. They should try living near Benning.


----------



## Box (Apr 4, 2019)

suck it Raleigh - I just slept through a month of artillery barrages - cry me a river

Just be glad they didnt go straight 'JADE HELM' on your asses


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2019)

medicchick said:


> Except...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say due diligence was done. *They should try living near Benning.*



Or Bragg, or Lejeune, or name-your-base-of-meat-eaters-or-loud-aircraft.

It's Raleigh.  If you aren't familiar, think...Boulder, Austin, any largeish crunchy left-of-center-we're-millennialls-we-know-it-all city.

The irony is the heart of Pineland for Robin Sage is a mere 50 miles southwest of there.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The Army's point, and on the surface it makes sense....*they did not want civilians observing and taking video*.  The Army claims it was for their safety, I'm more inclined to believe the Army simply didn't want civilians observing and taking video....and posting all over the internet.



That is accurate.  Local law enforcement along with state and/or area branch offices of the FBI normally all are well informed and participate.  

On the comment of being discreet, you can only do so much on being discreet.  In Chicago, the police have been called on RUTs numerous times, normally it is seeing everyone gear up in a loading dock or a parking garage that for all purposes is about as discreet as it can be.  Some locations that are chosen have businesses open in close proximity and there isn't really an area to gear up out of any sight whatsoever.  The weapons or flashbangs have also led to calls.  Again, law enforcement is made aware of it and it honestly is normally not a huge deal.   

FWIW I have helped run and staff up RUTs for a unit for the better part of 8 years.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 4, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Or Bragg, or Lejeune, or name-your-base-of-meat-eaters-or-loud-aircraft.
> 
> It's Raleigh.  If you aren't familiar, think...Boulder, Austin, any largeish crunchy left-of-center-we're-millennialls-we-know-it-all city.
> 
> The irony is the heart of Pineland for Robin Sage is a mere 50 miles southwest of there.


True. I live near a NAS known for lots of planes flying and occasional others here to train. It's no secret what is here and it's had NOT to know yet every day people complain about the planes flying around (over mostly desert unless landing and rarely over town). You can't even hear the bomb ranges...lol


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2019)

medicchick said:


> True. I live near a NAS known for lots of planes flying and occasional others here to train. It's no secret what is here and it's had NOT to know yet every day people complain about the planes flying around (over mostly desert unless landing and rarely over town). You can't even hear the bomb ranges...lol



Ah, yes, the obligatory sign on the main road "Pardon our noise, it's the sound of freedom."


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 5, 2019)

Isiah6:8 said:


> FWIW I have helped run and staff up RUTs for a unit for the better part of 8 years.



In IL, just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2019)

I think the Raleigh VA regional office just got another 200 bogus PTSD claims.


----------

